# What to wear?



## Sivad (11 Aug 2005)

Hey guys/gals I will be starting my Parade nights with my reserve unit out of Kamloops this September and have not gotten into BMQ yet so i'm not sure as to what to expect.  Any light on this would be great!  Second what do I show up in?  Can I wear my civy clothes to the armoury?  for me its about a 2 hour drive to get there.

Thank you.


----------



## SeanPaul_031 (12 Aug 2005)

Wear your combats if youre going to parade night, obviously. But im guessing you havent been given combats yet, so dress semi-formal attire, dont wear jeans or running shoes.


----------



## Blakey (12 Aug 2005)

> so dress semi-formal attire, dont wear jeans or running shoes.


Are you shittin' me? hes not going out to the damn Keg for a dinner, what if they put him to work in stores?
Edited to add: SeanPaul_031, Are you with his unit?, are you even in the military for that matter?. Instead of speculating and maybe dispensing erroneous information, maybe you should suggested that he called his unit, after all they are the *only* people that would have the *correct* answer
Sivad
Call your unit and ask for some guidance with this matter.


----------



## Sivad (12 Aug 2005)

Thanks Blakey, there isn't anyone at my unit right now, or I can't get a hold of anyone, plus its long distance and i'm cheap  ;D  I do know there are peeps on this board that do go to my unit but forget there nicks so I was hoping they would read this.  Its really no biggy just curious as to see if i can wear my civy down there then just change there.  I did get most of my kit already but please don't ask me what the hell it is  ;D  

As for the Keg thats a good idea maybe i go there After  8)

Thanks again Blakey.  

also SeanPaul please people if your not sure why the HELL do we reply this is how this board gets so filled full of wrong information.


----------



## Freight_Train (12 Aug 2005)

You can wear what ever you want, as long you are ready to go at 1900...There are a couple of guys that change before Parade.
PM me if you have specific questions about the unit.
Greg


----------



## Springroll (12 Aug 2005)

My brother in law said that it is best to show up in slacks, a nice button up shirt and decent shoes and that it is expected of you to come presentable to all parade nights until your kit is issued to you. 

Just to add, he has 10 years with the Artillery Reserves and this is what he tells all the new recruits to wear.

Hope this helps.


----------



## beach_bum (12 Aug 2005)

It really depends on the unit.  I know at my own for a long time (not sure if that's the case right now) they showed up in PT strip.  Rather hard to do a lot of things while wearing slacks etc.  

Go with the answer from the guy from your own unit.  That is really the best one.


----------



## Sivad (12 Aug 2005)

hehehe hey thanks Frieght I knew you would come around, sorry I forgot your nick, or I would have just PM you. 

thanks again guys


----------



## SeanPaul_031 (19 Aug 2005)

Blakey said:
			
		

> Are you shittin' me? hes not going out to the darn Keg for a dinner, what if they put him to work in stores?
> Edited to add: SeanPaul_031, Are you with his unit?, are you even in the military for that matter?. Instead of speculating and maybe dispensing erroneous information, maybe you should suggested that he called his unit, after all they are the *only* people that would have the *correct* answer
> Sivad
> Call your unit and ask for some guidance with this matter.



Blakey, I was in the exact same situation when I was with the QOR, I had been sworn in and was told to attend parade night even though I had not been issued combats. They told me to come dressed nice and presentable, ie NO RUNNING SHOES OR JEANS. Use your head next time you post Blakey. Think about it. Youve just been sworn into an infantry unit and youre going to parade night, a respectable and honoured night in any infantry unit, and youre going to show up in jeans and a t-shirt? OKAY BUDDY!!!

Sivad if you want to start your career in the infantry off on a bad note with everyone, then come dressed in grubby clothes. However if you want to arrive there and show everyone that you are proud to be a part of their unit, and that you are proud to be in the army, then come dressed respectable (khakis, a button up shirt tied in with a belt, nice shoes). 

And btw Blakey, they do care how you are dressed, I dont know if youve learned this yet in life but first impressions matter!
Maybe you should take your own advice about posting erroneous information ;D ;D

 >


----------



## Fishbone Jones (19 Aug 2005)

He can wear whatever he wants, cause HE'S GOING TO CHANGE WHEN HE GETS THERE!!! Lots of people come straight from their civvie jobs to the armouries. 

He's also got his answer from someone in his Unit. That's the one he can take to the bank.


----------



## Blakey (19 Aug 2005)

Modified by me, bad judgement


----------

